# March Shows



## surfaceone (Feb 3, 2010)

For those looking forward:

 MARCH

 MARCH 7 - BALTIMORE, MARYLAND
 The Baltimore Antique Bottle Club's 30th Annual Show & Sale (8am - 3pm), at the Physical Education Center, CCBC-Essex, 7201 Rossville Blvd, (I-695, Exit 34).
 Info: Eric Ewen, ph: (410) 265-5745, email: teresaanderic@comcast.net    , www.Baltimorebottleclub.org
 This is an FOHBC club

 MARCH 12 & 13 - CHICO, CALIFORNIA
 The 44th Annual Antique Bottle, Jar, Insulator and Collectable Show & Sale, (Friday 10am - 7pm $5, Saturday 9am - 4pm free admission), at the Silver Dollar Fairgrounds, Chico, CA.
 Info: Randy Taylor, PO Box 546, Chico, CA 95927, ph: (530) 345-0519 evening or (530) 518-7369 cell, email: RTJarguy@aol.com

 MARCH 13 - BADIN, NORTH CAROLINA
 The Uwharrie Bottle Clubâ€™s 3rd Annual Antique Bottle & Collectibles Show & Sale (8am - 3pm), at the Badin Fire Department, Badin, NC.
 Info: Todd McSwain, ph: (704) 474-0552, email: McSwain8649@windstream.net
 This is an FOHBC club

 MARCH 13 - ST. JOSEPH, MISSOURI
 The 8th Annual St. Joseph Insulator and Bottle Show & Sale (9am - 3pm with dealer set up at 7am), at the American Legion Pony Express Post # 359, 4826 Frederick Ave., St. Joseph, MO.
 Info: Dennis R. Weber, 3609 Jackson Sts, St. Joseph, MO 64507, ph: (816) 364-1312, email: stjoeshow2010@aol.com

 MARCH 19 & 20 - DELAND, FLORIDA
 The Deland M-T Bottle Collectors Club 40th Anniversary Antique Bottle & Insulator Show, Dealer set up Friday 2-4PM. Fee for early buyers Friday 3-7 pm and 7:30 - 9am on Saturday is $20. Regular show admission and parking for all buyers on Saturday 9am - 3pm is free.  There are 150 sale tables available for this show.
 Info: Brian Hoblick (386) 804-9635 hoblick@aol.com or Louise O'Quinn (386) 943-2766 oquinnlouise@hotmail.com
 This is an FOHBC club

 MARCH 21 - FLINT, MICHIGAN
 The Flint Antique Bottle and Collectibles Clubâ€™s 40th Annual Show & Sale (9am - 3pm) at the Dom Polski Hall, 3415 N Linden Rd, Flint, MI.
  Info: Tim Buda, 11353 Cook Rd, Gaines, MI 48436, ph: (989) 271-9193, email: tbuda@shianet.org
 This is an FOHBC club

 MARCH 21 - ST. LOUIS, MISSOURI
 St. Louis Antique Bottle Collectors Associationâ€™s 40th Annual Show & Sale (9am - 3pm), at the Two Hearts Banquet Center, 4532 S. Lindbergh, St. Louis, MO.
 Info: Pat Jett, 71 Outlook Dr, Hillsboro, MO 63050, ph: (636) 948-3029, email: patsy_jett@yahoo.com
 This is an FOHBC club

 MARCH 26 & 27 - MORRO BAY, CALIFORNIA
 The San Luis Obispo Bottle Society's 42nd Annual Show & Sale, (Friday, 3pm - 7pm, Saturday, 9am - 3pm), at the Morro Bay Veterans Hall, 209 Surf St, Morro Bay, CA.
 Info: Richard Tartaglia, ph: (805) 543-7484.


 MARCH 28 - BLOOMINGTON, MINNESOTA
 North Star Historical Bottle Association and Minnesota's First Antique Bottle Club's 39th Annual Show and Sale, (Sunday, 9:30-2:30) at the Holiday Inn & Suites, 3 Appletree Square ( 34th Avenue South at American Blvd, just south of I-494), Bloomington, Minnesota.
 Info: Steve Ketcham (952) 920-4205, E-mail: steve@antiquebottledepot.com.
 This is an FOHBC club

 MARCH 28 - BREWERTON, NEW YORK
 The Empire State Bottle Club's 40th Annual Show & Sale (9am - 3pm) at the Brewerton Fire Hall, 9625 Rt. 11, Brewerton, NY.
 Info: John or Carol Spellman, PO Box 61, Savannah, NY 13146, ph: (315) 365-3156, email: spellmanjc@tds.net.
 This is an FOHBC club


----------

